# International Anabolics



## JEFFG12 (Jun 4, 2015)

I ordered TBOL50  paid $250.00. From International Anabolics.

They sent me TBOL10. Like I wouldn't notice ?

The product ships from Asia. You pay with Moneygram so they got my money.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 4, 2015)

Nice first post scumbag


----------



## Paolos (Jun 4, 2015)

Got burned but you asked for it buying drugs on-line


----------



## JEFFG12 (Jun 4, 2015)

they advertise here.


----------



## Infantry87 (Jun 4, 2015)

JEFFG12 said:


> they advertise here.



Dude we don't advertise gear here.


----------



## JEFFG12 (Jun 4, 2015)

search international anabolics


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 4, 2015)

JEFFG12 said:


> search international anabolics



How about not....


----------



## Infantry87 (Jun 4, 2015)

JEFFG12 said:


> search international anabolics



Just because some random dick sucker came on the forum and said "hi I'm international anabolics buy my shit" doesn't mean he's a sponsor.... Fukkin people these days.


----------



## JEFFG12 (Jun 4, 2015)

Your scumbag forum is where I found them. dick !

08-04-2014, 01:15 AM #1
Inter Anabolics  Inter Anabolics is offline

Join Date
Jul 2014
Posts
1
Thanks
0
Thanked 0 Times in 0 Posts
Introducing International Anabolics
International Anabolics is a manufacturer and distributor of original line of British Dragon anabolic steroids and Growth hormones, the Highest Quality and 100% Genuine. 

Check out their Facebook page, Anabo...nt-Supplements Their manufacturing Headquaters has the most up to date, state of the art, research and development facilities which are dedicated to the design and the production of new formulations and, of course the continuous improvement of their existing product range. 

Their world class manufacturing facilty is closely monitored by an outstanding and trustworthy quality assurance department which works to the European Standard (EN) ISO 14644 series using clean room environments and Technology, and the EN ISO 14698 series on biocontamination control.As a high volume manufacturing facility it also offers it’s products to global distributors and volume retailers, aswell as for individuals who are looking to buy Anabolic Steroids for their personal use.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 4, 2015)

JEFFG12 said:


> Your scumbag forum is where I found them. dick !
> 
> 08-04-2014, 01:15 AM #1
> Inter Anabolics  Inter Anabolics is offline
> ...



Lol you got scammed

Mad bro?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 4, 2015)

JEFFG12 said:


> they advertise here.



Anyone is free to post in the underground section, labs included. That does not mean they are official advertisers or sponsors of the forum nor does that mean the forum endorses them. If you had read the rules when you signed up this much would have been obvious to you. The fault is no one's but your own.  Live and learn.


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 4, 2015)

JEFFG12 said:


> Your scumbag forum is where I found them. dick !
> 
> 08-04-2014, 01:15 AM #1
> Inter Anabolics  Inter Anabolics is offline
> ...




So you come into our home and call one of our long standing members a scum bag.  Listen douche go find another fukn place to argue you dumb ass dilemma.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 4, 2015)

Also forgot to add:

You found their thread in our underground section but you didn't see the 30+ comments saying they were shit/bunk/laugh in at them/etc?



JEFFG12 said:


> Your scumbag forum is where I found them. dick !
> 
> 08-04-2014, 01:15 AM #1
> Inter Anabolics  Inter Anabolics is offline
> ...


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 4, 2015)

Idiot is idiot


----------



## stonetag (Jun 4, 2015)

Scumbag forum? Be thankful this is the.fuking Internet fuk stick.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 4, 2015)

JEFFG12 said:


> Your scumbag forum is where I found them. dick !
> 
> 08-04-2014, 01:15 AM #1
> Inter Anabolics  Inter Anabolics is offline
> ...


That's not an ad you Fvcking moron. We don't have anabolics on banners around here do we?  It's called a post. Just like this one you have made and DIDN'T PAY FOR.

How about you use your brain next time you decide to wire money to a foreign country so you can import illegal drugs rather than relying on some random post by someone on the internet.

Enjoy your low dosed tbol only cycle. I am sure the gains will be sick brah.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jun 4, 2015)

First since you were in August of 2014 why do you only show being a member since June 2015.

Too bad you haven't been here for nearly a year, you'd of learned to never do what you've done.

And, since you hate UGBB so much don't let the door hit you and your way out.


----------



## Bigwhite (Jun 5, 2015)

Cmon guys, he spent a lot of time researching...That was pretty smart of the source though, now he's going to have to order a lot more tbol10 to finish his cycle lol...


----------



## wabbitt (Jun 5, 2015)

It's too hard to admit he was a dumbass, so he has to blame people here.  Such a common theme these days.  Whatever happened to common sense and personal responsibility?


----------



## Jada (Jun 5, 2015)

I had no choice..... to waste my 4k post on u ! U sir r a fking idiot.  Yes ! I'm  now a 4k super saiyan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DF WE MADE IT MY NIG!!! I WILL NOT DO DOGGY!


----------



## DudeBudBro (Jun 5, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Enjoy your low dosed tbol only cycle. I am sure the gains will be sick brah.



This made me LOL.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jun 5, 2015)

I agree this guys is dumb but his first post wasn't hostile, we called him a scumbag first. I think sometimes were a little harsh on the new guys we wont grow by being such dicks; ppl will read stuff like that and say f that forum I don't want to get flamed. yall weren't vets when you joined and probably made some stupid ass mistakes, lets atleast try to correct them before we just start bashing, just doesn't look good for the board IMO.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 5, 2015)

Fsuphisig said:


> I agree this guys is dumb but his first post wasn't hostile, we called him a scumbag first. I think sometimes were a little harsh on the new guys we wont grow by being such dicks; ppl will read stuff like that and say f that forum I don't want to get flamed. yall weren't vets when you joined and probably made some stupid ass mistakes, lets atleast try to correct them before we just start bashing, just doesn't look good for the board IMO.




No " WE" didn't call him a scumbag I DID!!


----------



## Infantry87 (Jun 5, 2015)

Fsuphisig said:


> I agree this guys is dumb but his first post wasn't hostile, we called him a scumbag first. I think sometimes were a little harsh on the new guys we wont grow by being such dicks; ppl will read stuff like that and say f that forum I don't want to get flamed. *yall weren't vets when you joined *and probably made some stupid ass mistakes, lets atleast try to correct them before we just start bashing, just doesn't look good for the board IMO.



Actually a lot of us were vets on other boards before we came here. If you come here and say dumb shit and make false accusations, we're gonna hand your ass to you. Honestly IMO fukk him and I hope he gets jaundice from his tbol and ends up getting anthrax in a vial and pins all of it.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jun 5, 2015)

lol were a community steeler!  and jeeze inf take a chill pill haha hes def a dummy but were here to help not flame......or atleast I am


----------



## kingsamson (Jun 5, 2015)

250$ for some tbol?!?!?! lol wtf


----------



## Pinkbear (Jun 5, 2015)

This thread is still going?


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 5, 2015)

Listen you got scammed okay and if you listen and learn instead of validating bullshit maybe everyone would be nicer but don't blame us or the forum for your stupidness.


----------

